# Summer 2020--Lisi & Kitzi



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, That is an adorable picture of Lisi & Kitzi together. 😍
Love their matching little "collars" and HUGE expressive eyes. 👀
They both look so small. I'm not sure if its the angle of the picture or did you groom/cut them down? This must be that time of the summer for all our maltese to get their cooler summer cuts..... Long Hot Days of SUMMER!!!
Thank you for sharing it with us - I can never get enough of seeing those two cuties!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They are both so gorgeous! I love Kitzi's long ears and Lisi's little double topknot!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

They are both absolutely adorable Sandi!! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Such a cute picture! They look so...well behaved! 
i love your little ones. They always look so beautiful and happy together 💕
How is Lisi’s health?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi had a good day---she was glad to get home from the groomer though. Everyday is different & I am learning not to get my "knickers in a twist" when it is a rough one, or get overly optimistic if it is a rough one. Lately I have worried about Kitzi as much as I worry about Lisi. He is hesitant to want to go outside but it is probably the weather. His cardiologist said "just let him set his own pace." Both of them still love to eat!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

They could not be any more precious. I just want to squeeze them


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulanne, both of mine are on the smaller side, although K looks big compared to Lisi----they have had this cut all summer but it was pretty unkempt looking recently. The groomer is cutting them every 8 wks. at the moment as it is a lot for me w/my tremor---I don't want to hurt them. I do bathe them & "clean up their cuts a bit" when we get close to grooming day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww 😍 I pray for those precious little babies every day they both look so well.
I love those babies so very much 😙


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> View attachment 274745


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

What a Beautiful picture ! And their eyes and button noses! Great shot should be framed!! I love their happy faces!!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Two little sweethearts! So precious.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Omg they are absolutely precious. I will say it again Lisi looks great, look how alert she is.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Unfortunately we had a rough night. I think someone got water in Lisi's right ear---she won't let me touch it & keeps shaking her head. I hae been waiting since 5 for the sun to come up so I can't get a better look inside & also for D to wake up to hold her while I look. I may have to take her to the vet.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, 
I am so sorry Lisi has to go through this "roller coaster." Some things in life just seem so unfair! I can't imagine how hard this is on you too.
Please keep us updated on Lisi's ear. Praying.............


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I talked w/the groomer & she said they are very good "not to get water in the ears" but she did pluck the hair from L's ears & that may be what is bothering her. I will leave it until tomorrow to see if it improves, otherwise will try to get in at the vets. Thank you for your prayers for her!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I keep a ear cleaner on hand, if I remember I put it in their ears after they get home from the groomers 
Do you think the groomers might have held her neck tight while cutting around her face
Who knows these little ones are just precious aren't they


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandi, I can’t not have the hairs plucked from Lacie , otherwise she will get an infection. The vet said not to do them and just put the drops in after a bath.
i hope Lisi feels better 🙏🏻


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have used a mixture of white vinegar & alcohol (on the advice of a vet) after baths at home & I don't often pluck the ear hairs when I groom them---I assumed the groomer did what needed to be done (but did not ask her as it was curb-side drop off/pick up) so did nothing when they came home. I think that would sting if she had an open wound in there. Anyhow I can't get her in to her vet until tomorrow afternoon as a WALK IN. She refuses her food this morning (ate about 1/8 c. kibble but would not touch her oats) --maybe because I gave her tramadol last night in some peanut butter. Maybe the tramadol upset her tummy. I have finally gotten some weight on her & now this! 

OAN: I am taking Kitzi for a hip/leg ultrasound as he is having some pain (he is semi-lame in the back legs) when he walks. He is also pretty unsettled since the grooming---scratching the floor, his bed, anywhere until I make him stop. I think it is the leg pain. I gave him Tramadol last night too, and they both slept.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Lisi & Kitzi - Please know you are being prayed for & loved so very much!
😘


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi
Just checking in on Lisi.
Were you able to get her into the vet this afternoon?
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I was told to never put alcohol in the ears as it’s too drying. Both of my girls shake their heads and scratch at their ears after the Vet Techs pluck them. I finally figured out it’s from the ear powder used when plucking. I now use our ear cleaner after a Tech Appt.
What a sweet photo of Kitzi and Lisi together.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Aw, beautiful picture Sandi!

I sent you an email


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Elaine, it was the vet we used in the US a few yrs. ago that told me to use alcohol because it is drying. I guess there are different opinions on this.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> View attachment 274745


So precious! Thanks for sharing!
Lainie


----------

